# Bad day in the ER....



## RescueYou (Sep 6, 2009)

You know it's going to be a bad day in the ER when...

You show up for work and notice bars have just been installed on all the windows and there is now a metal detector at the hospital entrance. 

The paramedics in the parking lot are all using mops to clean up their ambulances and the EMTs are using a hose. 

The off-going shift has a hard time keeping a straight face when giving report, especially about Room 15. 

Your first patient of the day insists there is no way that she can be pregnant. She's crowning. 

Your next five patients and their families all scream at you in different languages, none of which you speak. 

Your next patient screams at you in a language you do understand, but you can't remember hearing that many obscenities strung together at once. 

The intoxicated 250 Kg. transvestite in Room 15 keeps trying to get your home phone number because you "are just too sweet." 

Your next patient has maggots but isn't dead. 

The hospital's attorney wants to talk to you but her secretary won't tell you what it's about. 

The hospital has a surprise disaster drill. You were the only one who wasn't tipped off. 

The Department is completely empty and one of the off-going shift says, "It's been that way all night, hope you have a quiet day!" 

No one remembered to buy coffee. 

You have writers' cramp and still have 7 hours of the shift left. 

The psychiatric patient who thinks he is Jesus was placed in the same room as another patient who thinks he is Satan. 

You get a subpoena for a lawsuit a on a patient that walked out of the department against medical advice two years ago. You can only hope that is what the attorney wants to talk about. 

The Hospital Administrator left you a cryptic message about a news crew showing up "sometime today to do a little filming, so everyone act natural." 

In the middle of a disaster drill two real trauma patients present themselves. 

The paramedics who offered to go out and pick up lunch (and coffee) just advised over the radio they have witnessed a motor vehicle accident involving a transit bus versus a minivan. "Stand by for update." 

It's the first day for the new medical interns, paramedic and nursing students all at the same time. 

The paramedics tell you the patient you just received with a closed head injury, flail chest, and positive belly tap is in "much better shape than the one still being cut out of the minivan." 

You hear there is an influenza epidemic traveling like wild fire through the local convalescent homes. 

The psychiatric patient's delusions are beginning to make sense.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ummmm......sounds like a normal day at the ER to me.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 9, 2009)

sounds like a light day at some of the places I've visited...


----------



## nomofica (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey, maggots on an open wound has been proven to be better than worse! They eat the dead flesh and keeps it cleaner than a festering wound...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 10, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Hey, maggots on an open wound has been proven to be better than worse! They eat the dead flesh and keeps it cleaner than a festering wound...



Doesn't mean you wanna smell the wound that the maggots are cleaning.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Doesn't mean you wanna smell the wound that the maggots are cleaning.



Or see it... the first time I saw maggots on a live person was the only time I've come close to puking. I was almost there already, though, as usual with abuse.


----------

